# Solved: Cant remove eTRUST AV.



## curlylad (Apr 26, 2005)

A freind has purchased a second hand PC , the guy who had it previously removed all of his programs before my friend purchased it , however he has bought McAfee security suite as his A.V but when he tries to install it it asks him to uninstall eTrust Antivirus first via add/remove programs.

He has looked in there but it does not exist.
He has tried a search for eTrust but no files showed.
He has also tried installing eTrust 30 day trial and then uninstalling it hoping that this would remove the remainder of the files but to no avail.

Does anyone know how he can find it to remove , can anyone tell me the registry path for it so he can remove it manually ?

Thanks in advance for all help !


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

Locate to *C:\program files*
look for any mention of eTrust, and delete it.
Right click> *Delete*


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought these antiv virus programs were more imbedded than this to remove??

Or is it just E Trust that is this way.


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

it would certainly remove a good part of it


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

To CurlyLad:
Lets see if we can help remove eTrust with the help of HiJackThis, please do the following-

*Please download the newest version of HijackThis* here 

Unzip HJT to it's own folder such as '*C:\HJT\*' 
Run HijackThis 
Choose *Do a system scan and save a logfile* 
After HJT performs its scan, you will be presented with the log (in notepad) 
Press *CTRL+A* (this will select ALL of the text) 
Press *CTRL+C* (this will copy all of that text) 
Come to *this thread* and press *CTRL+V* to paste the full log.


----------



## curlylad (Apr 26, 2005)

I have already had him look in the C:\Program Files ...location , I have also had him run HJT and post the log to me but there is no sign of it in the log.


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

Please post a new log from HiJackThis.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

LizABethIo said:


> it would certainly remove a good part of it


Doesn't that create potential problems doing it that way? If not then wondering why when people have a nightmare trying to remove Norton they would not give it a go to do this?

Just curious. Always trying to learn


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

wacorsaut said:


> Doesn't that create potential problems doing it that way? If not then wondering why when people have a nightmare trying to remove Norton they would not give it a go to do this?
> 
> Just curious. Always trying to learn


Norton has a removal tool, available from symantec 
eTrust as far as I am aware, does not.
CurlyLad also states that he see's no sign of ETrust running or in a HiJackThis log. Therefore, I instructed the removal via C:\program files , in the hope that it would be there


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

CurlyLad, I just found this: http://tech.torc.k12.nm.us/techclass/xpetrem.bat


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

LizABethIo said:


> Norton has a removal tool, available from symantec
> eTrust as far as I am aware, does not.
> CurlyLad also states that he see's no sign of ETrust running or in a HiJackThis log. Therefore, I instructed the removal via C:\program files , in the hope that it would be there


Thanks that explained it perfectly. :up:

Would not want others to think that you would go into program files first and some beginners might misconstrue that.

and from what i see on this website Symantic's removal tool is not all that great and dependable for what it is worth


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

The removal tool from symantec, worked perfectly for me (removing Norton 2003), I am running kaspersky now 
Plus the post above your last wacorsaut, might be a removal tool for eTrust


----------



## curlylad (Apr 26, 2005)

LizABethIo - Tried your link , no good.


----------



## LizABethIo (Feb 27, 2006)

Try installing Mcafee in Safe mode?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it possible there was the E Trust Security Suite installed and there is a firewall lurking somewhere?

or could the files be under Digitalriver or CA ??

you might check their website for support

https://store.digitalriver.com/serv...elpPage&SiteID=caconsum&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE

just throwing ideas out there to check!


----------



## killah (Jan 9, 2005)

search registry for mentions of e trust and remove them 
if all else fails...cant beat a good format and re-install!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

curlylad,

I see one of the people who had been trying to help you indicated you sent your HJT to her. Her account has been disabled as I think she may not have been as acredited as advertised. 

I would suggest you do post a Hijack This here so somebody can look at it to try to help you. You need to be careful how you remove things and an expert on reading Hijack This logs would be best to advise on how to proceed.


----------



## curlylad (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry I was so long getting back , CA sent me a uninstall tool to remove it.
Thanks all.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

you can mark this solved if you think you are taken care of.


----------

